# Looking for a Reformed church in Gulf Shores / Orange Beach / Mobile



## markkoller (May 19, 2009)

Anyone know of a Psalm singing Reformed Church or at least a conservative Reformed church in the Gulf Shores, AL area or at least within driving distance?

Getting ready for vacation!!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

We are in Mobile. We don't sing Psalms exclusively, but we do sing them. And, we are conservative. Regardless of whether you worship with us or not I'd love to get together!


----------



## Tim (May 20, 2009)

The OPC has a congregation in Mobile. I don't know anything about it.
Heritage Presbyterian Church (OPC) - Mobile, Alabama


----------



## LawrenceU (May 20, 2009)

Heritage is a good congregation. They are not EP. Frankly, I don't know of any in the area that are. They are the other family integrated church in Mobile besides us. I have several friends who attend there.

Depending upon which weekend you are down we may be meeting in Baldwin County, the county where Gulf Shores is. We rotate between locations at present.


----------



## markkoller (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Tim (May 21, 2009)

Oops. I missed the part of Psalm-singing. Sorry!


----------

